# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > مقاله: مراحل ساختن فایل EXE به کمک MASM

## helma20

سلام

این مقاله  آموزشی به من خیلی کمک کرد تا بدون هیچ دردسری فایل EXE را بسازم و خروجی ام رو ببینم . اون ها رو ایجا می ذارم شاید بدرد شما هم خورد  :لبخند گشاده!: 

این مقاله آموزشی :
 http://upload.iranblog.com/1/1231186647.zip 

این هم خود MASM :
 http://upload.iranblog.com/1/1231111771.zip

----------


## Faravahar

هلما جان راه های آسون تری هم برا کامپایل و اجرای دستورات اسمبلی سراغ داری مثلا با debug یا ...[

----------


## Open-Source

> هلما جان راه های آسون تری هم برا کامپایل و اجرای دستورات اسمبلی سراغ داری مثلا با debug یا ...[


درست میگی. :تشویق: 

به نظر من هم استفاده از emu8086 راحت ترین راهه. :چشمک:

----------


## Faravahar

خوب - آموزش اجرای برنامه ها با debug ... امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه . کافیه تو cmd بنویسید debug تا وارد صفحه مورد نظر بشید.

----------


## blackstreet

ممنون از faravahar . خیلی وقت بود که دنبال این آموزش می گشتم . راه های دیگه ای رو هم سراغ دارید معرفی کنید لطفا"  :چشمک:

----------


## blackstreet

به نظر من debug یکی از بهترین روش هاست

----------


## vahid_dadaism

يك برنامه فوق العاده جالب در اسمبلي.ساخته ي دانشجويان مركز آموزش عالي نيمه حضوري شهرستان مياندوآب وابسته به دانشگاه اروميه.خارق العاده هسش....

----------

